# Diana crafting garden bench [CLOSED]



## Mikaiah (May 1, 2020)

hihi, my diana is currently crafting a garden bench. based on my thread the other day, she'll likely stop in about an hour, so I'll try to get as many people in before then!

directions to her house: come out of the airport, take the first left turn. pass the bridge, and take the path south, she's the white house in the bottom right of the neighborhood.

normally I'd love to let people shop around, but I think this is a pretty in-demand DIY so I'd prefer to get everyone in and out as fast as possible, especially if there's people waiting in line! I'm only taking 3 at a time, so requesting patience if I get backed up.

tips appreciated, I'm currently trying to breed flowers so drop off a hybrid or 2 if you have some to spare. otherwise, feel free to just come for the DIY.

*please leave through airport!!*


----------



## animal_hunter (May 1, 2020)

may i come?


----------



## H2406 (May 1, 2020)

I would love to join - are you looking for any specific hybrids?


----------



## Lightmare (May 1, 2020)

am i able to come??


----------



## Seira (May 1, 2020)

I’d love to come!


----------



## lele (May 1, 2020)

May I come please


----------



## Mikaiah (May 1, 2020)

i'm stupid and didn't watch my own thread lol, batch of invites has been sent


----------



## duckvely (May 1, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## trea (May 1, 2020)

I would love to come and bring a few hybrids


----------



## Dreamest (May 1, 2020)

I’d like to visit it possible. I’d be happy to part with a blue rose and a purple pansy.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 1, 2020)

May I come over as well? Thanks.


----------



## atriosocool (May 1, 2020)

Would love to come visit!


----------



## Mikaiah (May 1, 2020)

next round of invites is going out, thanks for being patient, everyone ^^


----------



## Altarium (May 1, 2020)

I'd love to come if there's still room :3


----------



## Mikaiah (May 1, 2020)

more invites sent!

sorry for the wait, everyone, I'll still try to get as many in before she stops crafting


----------

